# ASE AKA Performance Bike AKA Nashbar files for bankruptcy



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Big news in bicycle e-commerce today. ASE is filing for C11

https://www.bicycleretailer.com/ind...r-performance-bicycle-and-asi-file-chapter-11


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I hope Fuji survives, as they have been very good at resolving issues I've had with my Transonic, although I am not a fan of their Oval Concepts components. And while I have used Performance and Nashbar, there are plenty more online retailers to choose from.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

In an interesting twist, this link was included in the referenced article, which mentions that Madeleine Dean, the wife of ASE's CEO Pat Cunnane, was just elected to Congress. So after running the company into the ground, they are headed off to D.C. to see what other damage they can do.

https://www.bicycleretailer.com/ind...and-nothstein-loses-pennsylvania#.W-73CehKiUl

The article also mentions that Olympic gold medalist Marty Nothstein lost his bid for congress.


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

Who knows, maybe they can be effective at bicycle advocacy. This is a very challenging time for retailers/etailers.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

rideit said:


> This is a very challenging time for retailers/etailers.


Not to mention LBS's


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

AlanE said:


> Not to mention LBS's


Electric bikes will be their salvation. Everyone needs an electric motor on their bike. Everyone.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Marc said:


> Big news in bicycle e-commerce today. ASE is filing for C11
> 
> https://www.bicycleretailer.com/ind...r-performance-bicycle-and-asi-file-chapter-11


Very surprising. I always thought they had a good business model being onlune , brick and mortar, and an OEM


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

pmf said:


> Everyone needs an electric motor on their bike. Everyone.


...eventually.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

DaveG said:


> Very surprising. I always thought they had a good business model being onlune , brick and mortar, and an OEM


Too much debt will kill a good business model. As will mismanagement (for example, pushing growth too fast which often racks up the debt).


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow, how the mighty have fallen!

I was actually one of Performance's very first customers. I grew up in Chapel Hill, NC and visited their first store which opened in neighboring Carrboro in the early 80's. I was a teen and thought it was going to be an LBS, so I went there only to find a bunch of guys sitting at desks taking phone orders. I thought to myself there is no way this company is going to succeed....and then along came the internet and Performance became a bicycling industry super power. Looks like my prediction might prove to be correct, albeit 35 years after the fact.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Too much debt will kill a good business model. As will mismanagement (for example, pushing growth too fast which often racks up the debt).


Yep, exactly my though when I read this


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

DaveG said:


> Very surprising. I always thought they had a good business model being onlune , brick and mortar, and an OEM


I quit buying stuff from Performance maybe 10-15 years ago. I was in one last year with a friend and was surprised to see all the really low end bikes they were selling. For the most part, their clothes weren't very nice -- the higher end bib shorts were OK. The mechanics were kids and the sales people knew very little about bicycles. At least the ones I had spoken to. Call the HQ and I'd usually get a woman with a southern drawl who thinks a fork is something you eat your dinner with. The whole operation is very corporate.


----------



## eboos (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't have anything particularly bad to say about any experience I've ever had with Performance Bike, but they really haven't been competitive with other online retailers with selection, price, or shipping.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

Got a Performance discount mailer two days ago... who knew that snail mail was faster than the internet!!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

oh noes...without PB and Nashbar, where will peeps get those boring, mono-chromatic, non-logo, club-cut jerseys...?


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Oxtox said:


> oh noes...without PB and Nashbar, where will peeps get those boring, mono-chromatic, non-logo, club-cut jerseys...?


LLBean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbikah (Apr 16, 2015)

I had been looking for an inexpensive "endurance" bike with disc brakes for about a year and tried out a few locally. Fuji had recently brought out their Grand Fondo disk and was intrigued. Called Performance Bike in Allentown Pa, the nearest store to Maine and asked them if I could take a test ride, since I had a trip planned to Virginia in a couple of weeks. They ordered the bike in the size needed and let me ride it with no strings attached. The guys at the Performance shop were great, plus they actually had the bike ready when I got there. I had sent measurements for initial bike set up and after minor tweaks I was off riding locked into my Look Keos within minutes of arrival. Found the Fuji super smooth and relaxed. 15 or so miles later, I got back to the store and bought the bike. The Grand Fondo disc is a great bike for easy relaxed rides with the family or friends and is awesome for long days in the saddle. Performance Bike staff made it easy. It turned out the be a very good experience. Would be sad if bike shops like these went away.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Akirasho said:


> Got a Performance discount mailer two days ago... who knew that snail mail was faster than the internet!!


It's not faster than the internet, but lots and lots of people see those all at the same time. If you want something from a mailer from any company, buy it RIGHT away. They seem to clear out pretty quick once the paper hits the homes.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I haven't ordered from either Performance or Nashbar in quite a while. Most of what I buy online is via Amazon anymore. I did like Nashbar's mesh gloves and their clothing and tires were relatively inexpensive. 

I hoped we would get a brick&mortar Performance Bike near where I live but it looks like it's not to be.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I got a promo email this morning advertising 30% off site wide at Nashbar...


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Interesting... and I don't quite understand why. Bike manufacturers are pushing the $15k envelope for a single bicycle and Performance can't stay afloat? Is it a matter of people just aren't buying bikes from their local bike shops or poor management or both or neither?

I'll admit, however, that I haven't ordered from Nashbar or Performance for quite a long time. When I do, I usually wait for a huge sale and try to nab a decent set of wheels for a good price.

Back in the 80's, I considered selling a kidney to get a Kestrel 4000... now they're in jeopardy of extinction. Oh well.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

There are 2 Performance shops near me, one is closing out, the other is staying open


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

I literally, love, cycling. I will never quit until I'm no longer physically able to do it. That said it always distresses me how overpriced the mainstream general world of serious recreational road biking is.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Yep, clearly over-extended to 109 shops and it goes the way of K-Mart or Sears. Eight years ago, the founder was flying around the country in his Lear jet. The guy got overly ambitious. He's gotta close 40 out of 109 stores. Whew. Great time to pick up some great 30% discounts. 

They had a big account with Giant in the '00s, but were greedily underselling the other shops and Giant pulled out. That was probably when things started turning around. The most customers would spend was $2000. The top end Dura Ace equipped bikes sat for years, and eventually sold at a loss. Their brand was plain Jane, so they ran lines of Pearl Izumi and some Primal Wear jerseys. 

They'll probably survive, but man, lots of mechs and sales people won't be coming back in the Spring. That may be a necessary cleaning of house, though. They've always hurt for competent employees, IME, another reason they went down. 

Their corporate culture didn't blend well with the local bike shop mentality, despite their pretensions. Their shops didn't become focal points for the local bike community. They just didn't have the stuff experienced, dedicated riders really lusted after. They always fell slightly short, like with Scattante road bikes for example. :lol:

Fuji bikes will survive. Other bike shops will sell them. Same with Breezer.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

I think that Performance/Nashbar worked better as an online-only retailer. Chain bike stores have a lot of overhead, and rarely give the personalized service that a small LBS can.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

GlobalGuy said:


> I literally, love, cycling. I will never quit until I'm no longer physically able to do it. That said it always distresses me how overpriced the mainstream general world of serious recreational road biking is.


nah, while many cycling items are 'overpriced,' the sport is actually pretty cheap compared to many others. 

after the initial outlay for a bike (and there's a lot of very nice used ones out there that are pretty affordable), a few hundo on apparel and basic roadside tools, there's really not that much to invest in.

in a year, I'll typically only 'have' to buy a chain, a couple of tires, and some bar tape. that's not going to break anyone's bank or cause 'distress'...

if you get into shaving weight off the bike, you can drop stupid money, but there's really no requirement to go that route.


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

try buying $175 rear superbike tires every 1500 or so miles


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

No Time Toulouse said:


> I think that Performance/Nashbar worked better as an online-only retailer. Chain bike stores have a lot of overhead, and rarely give the personalized service that a small LBS can.


Yep. Very funny, their first shop in NVA was a walk-in storefront with nothing in the room, only a long counter above which was a U shaped conveyor belt with hooks on it that went through doors to a "warehouse." 

The walk in customer would order from the catalog; clerk would punch in the sale; a few minutes later a package would come rolling out with customer's name on it. It was clear then, the guy wasn't interested in becoming a patron of bike culture, like the LBS, but was solely interested in making big bucks as efficiently as possible. So, yes, they should have stayed a mail order house. :yesnod: 

And even then, Arnie Nashbar had more interesting products on sale, like Campy, that Performance ignored without the slightest guilt. :hand:


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

factory feel said:


> try buying $175 rear superbike tires every 1500 or so miles


What?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I had a similar experience when I bought my Fuji Transonic from my local independent bike shop.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Oxtox said:


> nah, while many cycling items are 'overpriced,' the sport is actually pretty cheap compared to many others.
> 
> after the initial outlay for a bike (and there's a lot of very nice used ones out there that are pretty affordable), a few hundo on apparel and basic roadside tools, there's really not that much to invest in.


 Yea. Cycling doesn't 'need' to be over priced.

$1000 for an ultegra equipped bike. You don't need any more. Investment will last a long time with just chains and tires.
https://www.performancebike.com/shop/bikes-frames/road-bikes/fuji-roubaix-11-road-bike-2018-31-8521


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

I was a store manager for them for a year after they bought up the remains of Bikes USA-best two minimum wage jobs I ever had.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

The last two versions of the Ultra bibs have been truly fantastic (previous versions have been spotty). Other than that, eh... not really a big loss. The two stores in my area are apparently staying open.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

Hiro11 said:


> The last two versions of the Ultra bibs have been truly fantastic (previous versions have been spotty). Other than that, eh... not really a big loss. The two stores in my area are apparently staying open.


Our local Performance is on the block.... chop chop chop. Course, quite a few traditional shops in the area are doing their happy dance.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Has a list of stores they are going to close been published somewhere? GOOGLE hasn't helped me find one yet.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Srode said:


> Has a list of stores they are going to close been published somewhere? GOOGLE hasn't helped me find one yet.


I was wondering that too. The one thing my local Performance store has that other LBS's don't is they actually have lots of stock and variety (unless you consider your choice of either Bontrager or Specialized accessories and clothing as "variety"). I pine for the days when you could go to a LBS and browse


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Take a look at
https://www.performancebike.com/shop/team-performance-update
that's probably the list of stores which are being closed.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Got Time said:


> Take a look at
> https://www.performancebike.com/shop/team-performance-update
> that's probably the list of stores which are being closed.


Thanks, that makes sense


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Got Time said:


> Take a look at
> https://www.performancebike.com/shop/team-performance-update
> that's probably the list of stores which are being closed.


 This is the list of stores scheduled to be closed. However, with filing Chapter 11, it gives Performance leverage to re-negotiate leases. Most of the stores listed are paying HUGE monthly leases. Example, Berkley, CA store has a 20k a month lease. So it's not profitable for the store to stay open when cost of business is so high.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

That link also mentions that they are suspending auto-renewals and removing the free 2 day shipping for the Team Performance club. 

I wonder if that means they are doing away with it, or just preparing for the store closings.

Two out of the three stores in my region are closing. I'm a little surprised they chose to leave the most expensive location to stay open (very expensive property in a high-tech neighborhood). Fortunately, it's close enough to my work that I can stop in on occasion during a lunch break to stock up on clif blocks and such....


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

Finx said:


> That link also mentions that they are suspending auto-renewals and removing the free 2 day shipping for the Team Performance club.
> 
> I wonder if that means they are doing away with it, or just preparing for the store closings.
> 
> Two out of the three stores in my region are closing. I'm a little surprised they chose to leave the most expensive location to stay open (very expensive property in a high-tech neighborhood). Fortunately, it's close enough to my work that I can stop in on occasion during a lunch break to stock up on clif blocks and such....


In SF ?


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Mine in Virginia is starting to take on the look of a closing store with gaps in the merchandise displays, etc. They started at everything 30% off and now moving to 30-40%. Someone serendipitously, I bought a bottle of Finish Line lube to replace the bottle I bought at a bike shop closing in Richmond about 15 years ago.

Interesting regarding the auto-renewals. I was a Performance Team member until 10 years or so ago when they started the auto-renewal policy. I didn't want to have to go through extra steps for them to not charge my card, so just bailed out.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Rumors on the internet say that ASI's attempt to restructure was rejected....and *all* Performance stores are now on the chopping/auction block, instead of the original 40.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

All performance locations are officially being liquidated

https://www.bicycleretailer.com/ret...-sales-all-performance-locations#.XAU-mxiIb3A


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

I always thought their prices were decent when they ran big sales but even that the price was on par with Jenson or ebay.


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

Their house brand Scattante aka "The bike whose first name is Scat" came out after I left-which marketing genius thought that one up?


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

When everyone can save 20-40% ordering online, the only way for brick and mortar stores to survive is to provide high-level expert advice and service, and high-end product - let's face it, people are more likely to drop big $ when they can hold something in their hand and oohhh and ahhhh over it and wax rhapsodic about it with an expert shop employee. Performance had none of this. They carried mostly low-end, low-margin product from bikes to clothing to components. There was nothing there for the enthusiast to go in and browse/lust after and make an impulse buy on the way out. Club-rides were mostly short/slow and no "A" rides (that I ever saw). Not aware that they ever sponsored *local* events or bike advocacy either.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

OldChipper said:


> When everyone can save 20-40% ordering online, the only way for brick and mortar stores to survive is to provide high-level expert advice and service, and high-end product - let's face it, people are more likely to drop big $ when they can hold something in their hand and oohhh and ahhhh over it and wax rhapsodic about it with an expert shop employee. Performance had none of this. They carried mostly low-end, low-margin product from bikes to clothing to components. There was nothing there for the enthusiast to go in and browse/lust after and make an impulse buy on the way out. Club-rides were mostly short/slow and no "A" rides (that I ever saw). Not aware that they ever sponsored *local* events or bike advocacy either.


Absence of participation definitely put Perf. outside the cycling cultures in the areas they served. They never carried Campy, for one thing, a big no no. They weren't at any cycling events, and their group rides seemed insincere. Bad PR conjured up the image of a company run by a greedy empire builder symbolized by his private Lear jet. His were the only shops where corporate culture interfered with good community relations. Way too much energy was spent on volume sales, beating out the LBS, and gosh! Look what happened! :hand:


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

I got the email announcing the closure of Tucson’s main store but not the smaller one on the east side for some reason. So I thought I would get a deal on tubes but they were a dollar less. WTF??? If you’re going out of business then give me a deal on tubes dammit! 😡


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

azpeterb said:


> I got the email announcing the closure of Tucson’s main store but not the smaller one on the east side for some reason. So I thought I would get a deal on tubes but they were a dollar less. WTF??? If you’re going out of business then give me a deal on tubes dammit! 😡


did you buy them?


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

azpeterb said:


> I got the email announcing the closure of Tucson’s main store but not the smaller one on the east side for some reason. So I thought I would get a deal on tubes but they were a dollar less. WTF??? If you’re going out of business then give me a deal on tubes dammit! 😡


Years ago, Airborne ('memba them? Ti bikes over the web but originally, no brick and mortar) which had their North American warehouse just down the road, used to have annual sales.

These were "reeeediculously" popular and said popularity eventually killed it (super pushback by local shops and vendors like Shimano that lost their leverage for pricing).

Most of the items (anything in their surplus inventory... remember, they provided for extensive customization of components) were new. From an overall POV, by buying a heavily discounted and waaaay too small DA equipped Ti bike with ZIPP 404 wheels, I was able (by parting out) build another DA equipped Ti bike with ZIPP 404 wheels for about $450-$600 USD if I remember correctly. And that was just from one sale.

I miss those days (I can't even tell you of some deals all these years later because I promised).


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

I was just in Illinois. The Schaumburg store had a guy standing by the road in frigid weather with a store closing sign. I wasn't driving so I didn't have a chance to go in.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Akirasho said:


> I miss those days (I can't even tell you of some deals all these years later because I promised).


It's okay. We're your friends.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Marc said:


> All performance locations are officially being liquidated
> 
> https://www.bicycleretailer.com/ret...-sales-all-performance-locations#.XAU-mxiIb3A


I am very angry about this. If Performance goes out of business I swear I will never shop there again! I mean it


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

den bakker said:


> did you buy them?


Nope! I’m only making the 30 minute drive if I can save at least 50%! 😛


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

azpeterb said:


> I got the email announcing the closure of Tucson’s main store but not the smaller one on the east side for some reason. So I thought I would get a deal on tubes but they were a dollar less. WTF??? If you’re going out of business then give me a deal on tubes dammit! 😡


You're like a vulture circling around waiting for the lions to be bored with their kill to save a more than a buck on a tube.


azpeterb said:


> Nope! I’m only making the 30 minute drive if I can save at least 50%! 😛


I imagine you'll buy multiple tubes to compensate for what I assume is an hour drive round trip. Somehow this parallels the demise of LBSs even though it's a little less personal with Performance. I bet you don't cut the LBSs any slack either and wonder why they can't keep Campaq gruppos in stock. And you're b!tching about not being able save an extra dollar when people are losing jobs? 

I know you're a long time poster and I do like your contributions, but this does rub me wrong somewhat. And let's not start the conversation about the carbon footprint you're producing with the long drive you'd make to save a few bucks on those tubes


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

ogre said:


> You're like a vulture circling around waiting for the lions to be bored with their kill to save a more than a buck on a tube.
> 
> I imagine you'll buy multiple tubes to compensate for what I assume is an hour drive round trip. Somehow this parallels the demise of LBSs even though it's a little less personal with Performance. I bet you don't cut the LBSs any slack either and wonder why they can't keep Campaq gruppos in stock. And you're b!tching about not being able save an extra dollar when people are losing jobs?
> 
> I know you're a long time poster and I do like your contributions, but this does rub me wrong somewhat. And let's not start the conversation about the carbon footprint you're producing with the long drive you'd make to save a few bucks on those tubes


You're absolutely right. I was trying to be funny but lost track of the fact that Performance's demise is causing workers to lose their jobs. I appreciate you calling me out on this....I deserved it.

For the record, I hardly ever shop at Performance. Here in Tucson there are many LBS's...I'd say at least 20...and I do shop at a couple that are in my part of town so I don't have to drive far to buy what I need.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

The #1 or #2 Performance store is down the street from me. I've shopped there for years and know lots of the guys. I can't bring myself to go hunt for deals. It's making me feel like going to a buddy's house as the bank's kicking him... and looking for a deal on a TV or couch. 

I really hate that guys on the clock are the ones who will feel the pain in this one.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

Akirasho said:


> Our local Performance is on the block.... chop chop chop. Course, quite a few traditional shops in the area are doing their happy dance.


They shouldn't be doing a happy dance if I were you / them. They will be next unless they provide something other than overpriced merchandise that can be purchased online for much less (like service).


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

azpeterb said:


> Nope! I’m only making the 30 minute drive if I can save at least 50%! 


you ever shop ebay? sometimes you can find a package deal. but i like name brand tubes, like sunlite, which my lbs carries. they have some sort of deal there too with multiple sunlite tube purchases (buy 3, get 1...).


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

Now I know why shops go out of business . Just had a quote to run new cables and housing and they wanted $125.

I can do it myself but just have been a little busy lately .



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

plag said:


> Now I know why shops go out of business . Just had a quote to run new cables and housing and they wanted $125.
> 
> I can do it myself but just have been a little busy lately .
> 
> ...


There was an LBS in the Seattle area that made the news here when they charged $100 for a test ride. WTF???


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

plag said:


> just had a quote to run new cables and housing and they wanted $125.


yeah, that would cost under $50 (plus an hour of your time) if you did it yourself:

$1 cable end crimps from ebay (100 pack)
$2 derailleur cable from ebay
$4 derailleur housing and ferrules from your lbs
$8 shimano brake cable kit from ebay
$34 park tool cn-10 on ebay
$49


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

blackfrancois said:


> yeah, that would cost under $50 (plus an hour of your time) if you did it yourself:
> 
> $1 cable end crimps from ebay (100 pack)
> $2 derailleur cable from ebay
> ...


And don't forget you have to remove and reinstall (if in good enough condition) the bar tape. If you have to replace the bar tape it will cost even more.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

walrus said:


> And don't forget you have to remove and reinstall (if in good enough condition) the bar tape. If you have to replace the bar tape it will cost even more.


a good reason to ride vintage with non-aero levers.

or ... add fizik tape for $20, then sell the cable cutters on craigs for $25.


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

blackfrancois said:


> a good reason to ride vintage with non-aero levers.
> 
> or ... add fizik tape for $20, then sell the cable cutters on craigs for $25.


Internal routing plus loctited press fit BB is going to add some labor time and salty cursing as well.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Bremerradkurier said:


> Internal routing plus loctited press fit BB is going to add some labor time and salty cursing as well.



You got that right. Internal routing is a PITA.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

All Performance stores to be closed by March 2. Hope they have some deals. I don't live close to one. 

https://www.velonews.com/2019/02/news/all-performance-bike-shops-expected-to-close-by-march-2_483352


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

burgrat said:


> All Performance stores to be closed by March 2. Hope they have some deals. I don't live close to one.
> 
> https://www.velonews.com/2019/02/news/all-performance-bike-shops-expected-to-close-by-march-2_483352


Nope. I had some points to use up. Pretty much all components are gone. Any normal size clothing gone 
Only thing I could find worth using my points on was two tubes... full price.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

burgrat said:


> All Performance stores to be closed by March 2. Hope they have some deals. I don't live close to one.
> 
> https://www.velonews.com/2019/02/news/all-performance-bike-shops-expected-to-close-by-march-2_483352


All of the stores in the Seattle metro area are already closed except the stores in Redmond and Tacoma. They have very little left. A few odd sizes of bikes. They did have some pretty good deals on wheels. I saw a pair of HED Jet 5 wheels on the wall for $750. I personally have no use for them, but I almost bought them just to re-sell, but decided against it. 

They had a few accessories left. 1 or two non smart trainers. They had some shoes and helmets, but they had been picked through pretty well.

I was surprised they still had quite a bit of winter clothing left. It wasn't priced quite as aggressively as bikes and wheels were. 

The only thing I used to shop at Performance for was nutrition stuf (Clif Bloks mainly), and they were completely out of that stuff.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

It seems that in this day, "going out of business" sales rarely offer good deals; they exist mostly for people who are looking for either a memento, or for something that nobody else offers to stock-up on one last time. The REAL deals will come when somebody buys the remaining stock wholesale, and starts selling it on an online discount site.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Every local closing Performance around here has had virtually 50% off everything. They were still getting new stock from warehouses clearing out up until at least last week... they would get cardboard boxes and not know what was inside, take the stuff out and sell at clearance. I got lucky and got Garmin Edge 520 Plus units for $139 a piece.

They're getting down to bare bones for sure, but it's been a couple months now.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Marc said:


> Big news in bicycle e-commerce today. ASE is filing for C11
> 
> https://www.bicycleretailer.com/ind...r-performance-bicycle-and-asi-file-chapter-11


Here's an e mail y'all probably also got, but just in case:

_To Our Valued Customers:

You may have noticed some changes to the Performance Bike website recently. We want to let you know what's up, and keep you in the loop about what you can expect from Performance Bike in the future.

We're excited to share with you that Performance Bike is joining the family of AMain Sports & Hobbies!

Since 2004, AMain Sports & Hobbies has been dedicated to serving the cycling & hobbies community worldwide with excellent customer service and extensive product selection. Now, it's time to bring all the AMain benefits to Performance Bike customers like you.



More information about AMain Sports & Hobbies can be found at https://www.amaincycling.com

What You Can Expect:

The Performance Bike website you know and rely on is here to stay along with some awesome new features:


All your favorite products,
plus expanded inventory.


Fast, reliable, low-cost shipping.


A dedicated customer service team of
experienced cyclists.


VIP Rewards points and perks.

Privacy Information:

As part of AMain Sports & Hobbies’ purchase of Performance Bike, Amain Sports & Hobbies will receive Performance Bike’s customer information. We take your privacy seriously. We will honor the privacy promises made in Performance Bike’s privacy policy, and will provide you notice and obtain your consent if we were to treat your data in a materially different way. You may review our privacy policy at performancebike.com/privacy-policy/i2.

If you do not want AMain Sports & Hobbies to retain your personal information, you can opt out by sending us an e-mail, calling us, or sending us a letter at the contact information listed below. Please provide us with your name, email address, street address and telephone number so that we can identify your account. Your request to opt out must be received no later than March 1, 2019. Please note that opting out will remove your proof of purchase data required for warranty service. transfer by any of the following methods: Clicking the link at the bottom of this email message; Sending an e-mail to AMain Sports & Hobbies web master at [email protected] with the information necessary for Performance Bike to identify you in its database and process your opt-out election (such as your name, email address, street address and telephone number);

Mailing to the following address:
Performance Bike
424 Otterson Dr
Chico, CA 95928

Please include in your letter the information necessary for AMain Sports & Hobbies to identify you in its database and process your opt-out election (such as your name, email address, street address and telephone number). Please note that opting out will remove your proof of purchase data required for warranty service.

If you opted in to receive promotional emails from Performance Bike, you may also receive promotional emails from AMain Sports & Hobbies unless you opt out of having your information conveyed to AMain Sports & Hobbies.

Your request to opt out must be received no later than March 1, 2019.

After the opt-out deadline, AMain Sports & Hobbies will create an account for Performance Bike customers who have not opted out and automatically enroll them as Platinum level VIP members so they can enjoy the highest benefits and value for the remainder of 2019.

If we create an account for you, you may receive promotional emails from AMain Sports & Hobbies. If you would prefer to not receive these emails from us, you can opt out by clicking here or by clicking on the unsubscribe link in any promotional email.

We thank you for your past patronage and hope you will always continue to enjoy cycling.

Sincerely,
Performance Bike_


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Fredrico said:


> Here's an e mail y'all probably also got, but just in case:
> 
> _To Our Valued Customers:
> 
> ...


Same one was sent out about Nashbar.


----------

